# Trek vrs Lemond Geometry



## VEN (Jul 2, 2003)

I currently have a 2005 Trek 5000, 52cm. I am looking to purchase a second road bike and have an opportunity to get a Lemond Steel / Carbon Spine with a 51cm frame. I have been reviewing the geometry and it seems to be very close. Any opinions on the 2 bikes would be appreciated. I have an issue with my back and I prefer my handle bars be at the same height as the seat just for comfort purposes.


----------



## WhiskeyNovember (May 31, 2003)

VEN said:


> I have an issue with my back and I prefer my handle bars be at the same height as the seat just for comfort purposes.


Back issues usually don't *improve* with time. If you need the handlebar to be level with the seat now, there's a very good chance you'll need it to be *higher* in the future. 

With that in mind, a better long-term solution might be a bike with a taller head tube than either of the bikes you mentioned. A new Lemond Triomphe carbon bike or Trek Pilot might be the more prudent choice in the long run.


----------



## harvestlaser (May 13, 2004)

the lemond feels a bit more stable and comfortable. i had lemond and trek and i will have another lemond shortly.


----------



## whateveronfire (Sep 27, 2005)

That's the exact switch I did (a 52 Trek 1200 to a 51 LeMond Zurich). The geometry is slightly different and the LeMond is more comfortable to me, but I was going from aluminum, so that has some bearing on the matter as well. I'm a big fan of the spine bikes. Ride it at least, to see if you like it.


----------



## hell_on_wheels (Jul 26, 2005)

I ride a 56cm in a Trek, and a 55cm in a Lemond ('05 Zurich). For most people, I think the same would apply when going from a Trek to a Lemond (one cm down). I always felt more comfortable on the Lemond geometry with the taller head tube, and the longer sloping top tube. It just feels right. Do the research, but you should fit the 51cm fine. The Spine is great, btw. Get the steel/carbon spine before you can't anymore as they no longer make them. As of '07, the spine bikes are all aluminum/carbon.


----------



## hclignett (Dec 18, 2006)

Hi,
I had steel/carbon Buenos Aires for 2 years or so. The bottom barcket broke so the warranty replaced it with the new BA Triomphe carbon. While I was waiting for the replacement bike I was riding my back-up Alum/Carbon rear triangle bike. I really don't care to much for anything that is mainly Alum. now-a-days, could be my age. I really loved the steel/carbon LeMond, more so for long distance riding of any kind. It's a real comfortable bike to be on all day. The new Triomphe is fantastic, but still it's different then the 04 BA. I was riding up a steep grade yesterday, (3000 ft over 6 miles), and realized something. It really doesn't matter what you are on when your trying to get up the hill. In fact the last thing I was thinking about was my bike. I was still pissed off that I had the winter lay-off and how long it's going to take to get back in the shape I was in before winter. Last Nov./Dec. the same hill was a cake walk, ( or ride).

hclignett


----------



## harvestlaser (May 13, 2004)

this isnt the first discussion on the lemond steel spine nor will it be the last, its a great bike but a bit heavy to be "competitive" against other full carbons. enter the triomphe (your ticket if weight and comfort matter). i would say the lemonds are basically treks for people that want a bit more comfort.


----------



## jayhsee (Mar 2, 2005)

I just test rode three bikes this afternoon: Trek Pilot '06, Trek 5200 '06, and LeMond Buenos Aires '07. I also have back issues, so I feel you pain (literally and figuratively). Here are my impressions for what they are worth.

*Trek Pilot '06* - Nice, but my least favorite of the three. The geometry would be comfortable for long rides. But, it really lacked the snappy acceleration that I felt in the other two bikes. Handling and climbing were neutral. BTW, I think the Pilot only comes in a triple. Your lbs would have to convert it to a double if you so desired. Ultegra gruppo.

*Trek 5200 '06* - I liked this bike. Lightest of the three with very good acceleration and handling. Good climber. Don't overlook this bike. With proper sizing, stem, and setup the seat-to-bar drop can be similar to the other bikes. Ultegra gruppo.

*LeMond Buenos Aires* - I now have one on order. This bike felt like a great compromise between the Pilot and 5200, taking the best from both. I felt a nice surge of acceleration when I powered a pedal stroke (something missing from the Pilot). The Buenos Aires handled well on corners and downhill. It climbed well both seated and standing. Maybe it was not quite as snappy as the 5200. Most of all, the geometry and ride quality was very comfortable and smooth. The Buenos Aires feels like it can take me on a 3-5 hour ride and I will be able to stand erect when finished. Combine the ride comfort with the acceleration/handling/climbing, and this is my winner. 105/Ultegra gruppo.

I ordered the Buenos Aires with a compact crankset, another concession to my graying temples and bad back. If it wasn't for the compact crankset, I probably would have ordered a Zurich with full Ultegra gruppo and a lighter fork. Now it is a week of waiting for my new bike. The shopping (test riding) is a lot more fun than waiting.

The bikes that I considered where the LeMond, Trek Pilot, Specialized Roubaix, Felt F4, Trek 5200. I think both the LeMond and the Pilot would be very comfortable bikes.

Good Luck to ya and enjoy,

Jim


----------



## uzziefly (Jul 15, 2006)

Good review jim.

OP, I'd say test the bikes out to see which fits you now. In future, sure, that might change but you're gonna be riding lots NOW as well. So it's important to look at this factor too.

Good luck


----------



## VEN (Jul 2, 2003)

Actually, I am very comfortable on a Trek 52cm frame. I have enough parts to build a bike but actually need to find a carbon 52cm frame. 52cm is not the most common frame size and I am having a tough time finding one, that why I was looking at just purchasing a full bike that was a leftover. I am going to give it 5 more weeks to find a frame and if I can't I think I am going to get the 51cm Lemond, it's a 2005 leftover so it has a great price.


----------



## Walter (Dec 24, 2006)

*Trek vrs Lemond Geometry - back issue*

I too have low back issues. I used to ride a LeMond (pre-Trek) until it was pointed out that the traditional LeMond geometry uses a longer TT than other brands. I swapped to a Colnago, which uses a shorter TT than other brands, and had a significant improvement in the back area (coupled with a raised stem rather than a <90 degree stem). I do not know if the newer (Trek made) LeMonds continue with the longer TT preference LeMond had.

The Pilot or the Synapse might be worth a look for you.

Walter
Tucson, Baja AZ


----------

